# Space marines for sale



## boomkapow! (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is what I have for sale. Would like $250 but would consider offers. If you are interested but would want pictures, send me a pm. Most are unpainted. EXCEPTIONS: Assault marines (primed black). Scouts(6 Primed Black, 5 Painted as Raven Guard or Black Templars). These models are put together well and primed models were primed well (not excessively).

HQ
-Shrike (converted)
-Space Marine Lord w/ Jump Pack and Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield.
-Converted Librarian in power armor with force weapon.

Troops
-10 Space Marines with Bolters
-Sergent with Powerfist
-10 Space Marines with bolters
-Sergent with Power Weapon
-Flamer
-Rhino with Forge World Extra Armor (Can be used as razorback with the purchase of a turret).
-10 Scouts
-9 Sniper Rifles, 1 Missile Launcher
-Sergent with Power Fist and Combi Melta
-10 Scouts
-8 Bolt Pistol and Close Combat Weapon, 1 Missile Launcher
-Sergent with Power Fist

Elite
-5 Terminators
-3 Power Fists, Sarge with Power Weapon, Assault Cannon
-5 Terminators
-2 with Lightning Claws
-3 With Thunder Hammers

Fast Attack
-5 Vanguard Veterans
-Sargent with Relic Blade 
-2 Power Weapons
-11 Assault Marines
-Sarge with Power Weapon and Combat Shield

Heavy Support
-6 Devastators
-2 Missile Launchers, 2 Heavy Bolters, Lascannon

Comes with Used GW army case!

As one can see this is a very fast force that can be used hundreds of ways. My favorite way was Shrike and 10 assault marines infiltrate (1st turn combat), Scouts infiltrate and have fleet (1st turn combat). 2 Termis and Vanguard squad deepstrike (2 and third turn combat) unless one termi unit is with librarian and uses gateway power (turn 2 combat).

If pay full price, free shipping! Otherwise I will go to post office to get price. Expect $10-20.


----------



## boomkapow! (Dec 30, 2009)

bumpidy bump bump


----------



## boomkapow! (Dec 30, 2009)

Another Bump


----------



## boomkapow! (Dec 30, 2009)

Bump. Price dropped to $250 and still taking offers.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I would give you an offer but a) I'm skint atm
and b) I don't know how I'd be able to pay you seeing as I don't have a direct transaction card :S

If it doesn't sell in the near future I may well send you a PM either late July or August.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A good way to attract more attention would be to post up some pics. A single picture is worth a thousand words, remember?


----------

